# Glock discount for retired Law Enforcement and Militaqry



## Blackrifle (Feb 4, 2012)

F Y I! Anyone a retired law enforcement or military? Glock has a discount program for you. You have to go to a Glock dealer and present I D to get the discount. Regular Glocks are now $429.95 at my dealer. The special or larger calibers are more.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i am retired law enforcement and did call glock in smyrna ga. one time and yes big discounts available. s&w also has a pretty good deal. i live in mass and if you go to the s&w store in springfield everyone gets 20% off the catolog price and law enforcement gets an additional 10% off of that. crimson trace lasers and gt distributors also offer discounts.


----------



## in2guns (Mar 18, 2011)

1jimmy, is it the store that offers the discount or do you have to send something into Glock and get something like a rebate? Just curious because I'm looking into getting another Glock. Thanks.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

in2guns, the store i was refering to was smith and wesson in mass. no rebates just discounts plain and simple. glock i called and there are discounts available but i don't know the procedure. gt distributors online also has a discount program on glocks depending on where you live. sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Sgt Riggs (Sep 16, 2010)

in2guns said:


> 1jimmy, is it the store that offers the discount or do you have to send something into Glock and get something like a rebate? Just curious because I'm looking into getting another Glock. Thanks.


Google "Glock Blue Label Program" and you should see the product lisiting with prices, as well as who it applies to.
I just went to my local gun shop and asked if he honored it. All I had to do was show my Military ID.


----------



## brizbane (Nov 3, 2009)

For New Jersey blue label discount: I called Glock in GA. today and was advised that there is one main law enforcement Glock supplier in NJ and several other sub dealers.

The main supplier offers a bigger discount and the subs mark the price up somewhat. 

The main price is $399 and I have one foot out the door right now! It will be well worth the couple of hour drive.

All that is required is the NJ Permit to Purchase, FID, and retired law enforcement credentials.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Unless something has changed, you have to go to a Law Enforcement dealer to get the full discount like someone mentioned. Also, the blue label Glocks come with 3 magazines unlike the non-blue label Glocks that come with 2. More occupations than military and law enforcement are eligible. Great program.


----------

